

Furtive – A forward-thinking, CSS micro-framework (3.96kB gzipped) - n8m
http://furtive.co/

======
Paulods
Interesting but not very much use if i have no idea what browsers it actually
supports...

"Furtive remains lightweight because it doesn't preoccupy itself with older
browsers."

Doesn't really help me understand much apart from very limited support to be
expected...

